# Scotland Observed



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Unst is the most northerly of the Shetland Isles , and just about the most northerly inhabited island in the UK . It is reached by two ferries , first a ferry to Yell , drive across Yell , then a ferry to Unst . Unst has a population of around 600 At one time it had an RAF base at Saxa Vord , but this is now holiday accommodation Its a windy spot , but I love collecting geographical extremities Sadly I didn't get a chance to try the local brew...


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

*Glasgow, Jan 2020 *

Some Glasgow pictures The morning was damp , but there was a clearer spell at lunchtime , allowing me to get some pictures of the Merchant City , glorious streetscapes...


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

I also walked around Dennistoun , an interesting residential area to the east of the Cathedral , with nice Victorian domestic architecture ...


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

*Kincardine *

Kincardine is a township of about 3000 people on the River Forth , about 40 km WNW of Edinburgh It is best known for Kincardine Bridge , once the worlds largest swing bridge , built in the 1930s The bridge no longer opens , as large ships no longer access the port of Alloa upriver . A second bridge was opened around ten years ago , the Clackmannanshire Crossing , to divert traffic around Kincardine .

The main twentieth century industries were two large power stations , one closed about forty years ago and the other a few years back , which is now slowly being demolished Around two hundred years ago it was a port and a shipbuilding centre , and its hinterland had several coal mines which supplied the power stations in their day . Kincardine has an interesting collection of Scottish vernacular housing from the last two hundred years , and is well worth a wander if you are walking the Fife coastal path .


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Tulliallan Castle was built between 1810 and 1820 as a grand house , said to be in Gothic / Italian style . There is also remnants of an older structure , dating from the 14th century , and abandoned in the 17th century 

During WW2 it became the Scottish HQ of the Polish Armed Forces in the West , and in the 1950s became the Scottish Police College. Several public rights of way pass through the grounds , and lead up to the Devilla Forest , known as a stronghold of the beleaguered red squirrel . Ive seen two or three , but they move fast and are the very devil to photograph..


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

*Edinburgh again..*

Some Edinburgh streetscapes , hope someone likes the pictures My friend came along and we had a few beers , so there are a few pub pictures , many Edinburgh pubs are old and historic , and usually worth photographing...


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

As part of Doors Open Days in 2018 we visited the depot of the Edinburgh tram network , on the western edge of the city...


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

The same day we visited an arts space in Leith , near the Port of Edinburgh..


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

The next day we visited an interesting building in the University district , south of the centre It was a private house so I felt a bit shy about taking pictures , but the surrounding streets were worth photographing..


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

I went with a friend on an excellent architecture walk in Glasgow , with an interesting and knowledgable guide It was a warm summers afternoon , and we walked from Central Station to the West End , and returned on a different route . Glasgow has superb neoclassical architecture , and is the nearest a British city gets to a North American grid plan , certainly in the centre..


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

The tunnel entrances are part of the western end of the Glasgow Central Railway , closed in 1960 It was mostly in tunnel and an uncomfortable way to travel in the old steam hauled days , and had lots of competition from Glasgows huge tram network Some stations were closed earlier than 1960 , although I believe that a part of the line running under the city centre has been electrified and remains in use 

url=password]







[/url]















These are the remains of Botanic Gardens station on the GCR , closed in 1939 .. 















Some of Glasgow University's historic buildings..


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

We walked back east into the city , its maybe 3km back from the University This is St Vincent St Free Church , by Alexander "Greek " Thomson , one of Glasgows legendary architects


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

These city views are from the viewing gallery at the top of the Lighthouse , Glasgows architecture centre The centre was built around a derelict newspaper office built in 1895 , by the legendary Charles Rennie Mackintosh It wasn't the best day for photography , but I love the views , and there are excellent exhibitions and a good coffee shop at the centre


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

*Cramond*

Edinburgh has an interesting coastline . Cramond is a coastal village about 8 km north west of the city centre , and has an interesting tidal island just off the coast , which makes for an enjoyable afternoon out Access is over a causeway , open 2 hours each side of low tide . Cramond Island is uninhabited and most of its structures date from World War 2 , remains of coastal defences It was a rather grey afternoon , not the best for photography , but there was a very brief bright spell Hope someone enjoys the pictures..


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Back to the city centre...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Any photos of Leith?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos , glad you liked the photos ! I was lucky ,Edinburgh is very photogenic on a sunny day !

Thank you , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Jane , there are a very few pictures of the Port of Leith on page one of this thread . I don't think I have many Leith streetscapes , but I will search amongst the files !

Best wishes , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Edinburgh lent itself early to multi storey living The hills and canyons topography led to lots of hill climbing houses , and I read somewhere that even in medieval times some of them went up to 13 storeys leading against the hill


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wow... Amazing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks to both of you ! I really appreciate your kind words I will keep the photos coming.. 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful update, Steve. Stunning architecture!


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you ! The dramatic townscape of Edinburgh goes well with neoclassical architecture , its a fetching combination ! 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Some photos of Canongate , part of the old medieval high street of Edinburgh . Some of the architecture is 20th century infill , but its been tailored to fit in the old medieval townscape , all rather nicely done..









Edinburghs extinct volcano..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Scotland


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos , thank you !


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great update!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

My ancestry is Scottish / Nordic and I still haven’t been to Scotland  I want to visit so badly  Thanks for the lovely pics mate.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos and Gretteciel , thank you ! Much appreciated , 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Sydney , really pleased you're enjoying the pictures ! If when we can travel again you make a Scottish trip , let me know , would be great to meet with both of you.. 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

flatworm said:


> Hi Sydney , really pleased you're enjoying the pictures ! If when we can travel again you make a Scottish trip , let me know , would be great to meet with both of you..
> 
> cheers , Steve


Thanks Steve, we would love to meet you as well - cross fingers we can do it soon


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice new sets, Steve. Thank you!


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Gratteciel , its a pleasure! Really pleased youre enjoying my pictures . Edinburgh is a photographers dream when the skies are bright , and it has a spectacular urban landscape ! 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

*Glasgow *

After posting lots of Edinburgh pictures , I thought it was time to pay some attention to the western metropolis ! 
The first pictures come from Woodlands Rd , western edge of the city centre , then I turned onto Great Western Road , nice prosperous urban Glasgow ..


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great sets, again!


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Gratteciel , thank you ! I am really pleased you are enjoying the photos of Glasgow ! There are lots more to come 

Best wishes , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you ! I’m pleased you like the Glasgow pics. The city has a superb stock of neoclassical architecture , and rather nice warm building stone. Nothing like a stroll up the Great Western Road on a sunny spring day!


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

The Great Western Road...


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

A few pictures of Great Western Rd ..









Byres Rd , near the University..


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

That is a lovely place!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you both - I really appreciate your kind words !

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi MC , thank you , much appreciated ! On a pleasant sunny day Scotland is gorgeous ! 

best wishes , Steve


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful pictures!


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Gratteciel , thank you ! Really glad you're enjoying the photos ! 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Essteeliiii (May 11, 2021)

SCOTLAND ...I have never laid my eyes off of it!....norther nicaragua (esteli, matagalpa, jinotega) have never stopped laying our central american eyes off of it.


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you! And thank you for looking in at the pics ! 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

The Kelpies


The Kelpies , 30 metres high , were based on mythological water horses said to have the strength and endurance of ten horses They evolved into a monument to the horses role in the industries and culture of Scotland They are located in Falkirk , beside a new extension to the Forth and Clyde Canal They are magnificent beasts !












Our equine companions , Duke and Baron ...


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

And some photos of urban Falkirk ...


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Beautiful streets. Those benches are perfect for relaxing while observing the foot traffic.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wonderful pics! I especially like _"Duke and Baron"_ photos 🌝


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Romashka , thank you ! Im really pleased you like Duke and Baron , I think they are wonderful sculptures , incredibly alive and involving ...

thank you , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Those horses you showed earlier would have been better as unicorns, the national animal of Scotland. Impressive, nonetheless.


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Pollok Park , Glasgow







Pollok House was built in 1752 , and was gifted to the people of Glasgow in 1966 It is open to the public , and has an extensive art collection The grounds are now a country park , one of the city favourite days out


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Is there an Adam Smith museum?


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

There is an Adam Smith Institute , statue , several buildings called Adam Smith House , but no dedicated museum that I know of He was born in Kirkcaldy and most famously worked at Glasgow University , so the local museums may have something to say Let me know if you find out more on the web ! 

Cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Some pics from Netherlee , a pleasant Glasgow suburb, about 2 km or so from Snuff Mill Bridge ...


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

North Berwick is a seaside resort cum commuter town about 40 km from Edinburgh , easy to reach by train It’s a gorgeous spot on a sunny day. The most famous tourist attraction is seabird viewing at Bass Rock ,a short boat trip away.


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Scotland!


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos , thank you ! Much appreciated 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates, Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you ! Much appreciated 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great and interesting photos. I like the colors  🙂


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Romashka , thank you , I’m really pleased you like the pics ! I was helped by a glorious spring day !
cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos , thank you , much appreciated ! 

Cheers , Steve


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*^^^* Welcome; and as always great, very nice updates


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again and well done


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos , thank you ! cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Scotland


----------



## Mustaa (Sep 5, 2009)

I love coming to this thread eventually. I've lived in Glasgow for an exchange year in 2014 - 2015. These photos give me the most amazing feeling of nostalgia. Excellent updates.


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you ! Im really pleased you've enjoyed the pics. Glasgow is very photogenic on a fine day ! Friendly people too!

Best wishes , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

I think the time has come to reawaken my Scotland thread ! These are some pics from the picturesque Fife coastal village of Lower Largo . The village started life as a fishing village , and when coastal fish stocks declined , weaving became the main industry . It is now a desirable place to live 









Lower Largo is the birth place of Alexander Selkirk , said to be the inspiration for Robinson Crusoe


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Scotland, Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos , thank you ! Glad you're enjoying the pictures 

best wishes , Steve


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

flatworm said:


> Hi Christos , thank you ! Glad you're enjoying the pictures
> 
> best wishes , Steve


Indeed i really enjoy your photos


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Scotland!


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos , thank you !! 

best wishes , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

I spent an afternoon in Glasgow in late August , first time in quite a while , for both pandemic and other reasons It was a short visit , but I managed to get some pics of the city centre..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Scoltand; well done


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos , thank you ! Glad you're enjoying the pics ! 

best wishes , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Blue Gelato (Dec 6, 2021)

💯


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you !


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

I like the vibe that you feel in the streets and that you accurately show in your photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Scotland once again


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

A big thank you to Gratteciel and Christos ! I appreciate your kind words , 

best wishes , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Some pics from the Finnieston area of Glasgow..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Scotland once more!


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos , thank you ! I’m pleased you like the pics ! 

Cheers , Steve


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

flatworm said:


> Hi Christos , thank you ! I’m pleased you like the pics !
> 
> Cheers , Steve


Welcome


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos , thank you ! Glad you're enjoying the pics of Glasgow 

best wishes , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

More pictures of Finnieston , but this time under much greyer skies...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Scotland once again


----------

